# 1973 BMW Bavaria for sale



## Ahlersart (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a nice 1973 Bavaria for sale. All original. Recently repainted (Ceylon Gold) which was its original color. Interior is clean and in good condition. 119,000 original miles. California car. Very nice looking.
I would like to see someone bring this classic beauty back to showroom quality! This car was my Dad's Baby. He took REALLY good care of it. I have all his service records.

Insured with Hagerty Insurance for $7,000

You can reach me at: [email protected] or 831 229-2835 or 831 663-6302

I have pictures. $5,000


----------

